# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity >  >  The "Inception" Technique - Tried and True

## eicca

This technique was proposed elsewhere on this forum, but I cannot find the original thread to give credit where credit is due. I do not claim rights to this technique. 
*
THE INCEPTION TECHNIQUE*

Having seen lots of success reports in the original thread, but not actually being able to find the original thread to provide a link, I have decided to repost this technique with a fresh title and add few details and ideas of my own.
*
The Prerequisites:*
Learn all you possibly can about lucid dreaming and practice some of the basics. Read Wikipedia articles. Watch the Discovery Channel's clip on dreams on YouTube. Learn how sleep and sleep cycles work. Get in the habit of doing reality checks and learn to become aware of everything around you. Keep a religious dream journal and really stimulate your dream recall. Identify dream signs. I recommend at least one successful DILD before moving on to this so you know what it is like to become lucid while already in the dream state.

*The Technique:*
I chose to call this the Inception technique because it's cool and, like in Inception, you will use an induction device attached to your wrist. The induction device in question is a 1-inch square piece of cardboard. Make a light-fitting bracelet using this piece of cardboard as a "centerpiece" and wear it to bed.

The first picture depicts the proper way to wear your piece of cardboard. It should touch your wrist lightly but completely. From what I gathered in the original thread, this spot on the wrist is a pressure point that increases your awareness during a dream and thus increases your chance at attaining lucidity. I myself have found it very effective when worn correctly.

Yes (this position on the wrist is critical):



*NO:* (if you wear it like this the pressure point will not work correctly)



And that's it really... Go to sleep as normal at a reasonable time and avoid eating junk food before bed. You may find the cardboard slightly annoying but that's part of the point. Post back with your results and maybe some pictures of your Inception bracelet  ::D:  I personally like to attach my cardboard to a rubber band so it is easily removable in the morning. Cheers!



The Dream is Real!




Whoever first posted this technique, PM me and I'll be happy to edit the post and give you credit.

----------


## iDreambig

I think someone else already posted this same technique in another thread, I tried this method already. it didn't work for me, but others say it has been very effective.

----------


## eicca

> I think someone else already posted this same technique in another thread



I mentioned that at least twice  :smiley:

----------


## NrElAx

I think the person who posted this originally got banned from the site. That's what someone told me.

----------


## eicca

> I think the person who posted this originally got banned from the site. That's what someone told me.



It seems their thread went with them then... Hope this one helps!

----------


## starcar

I assumed the first thread had been deleted due to false testimonies or something.

----------


## eicca

Don't think they were false... 2 of my recent 3 lucid dreams came from this technique!

----------


## NrElAx

> I assumed the first thread had been deleted due to false testimonies or something.



Yea that's what I had heard.

----------


## Sentaku

No substances that make you sleep?  No "dream machines"? No shared dreaming?

I fail to understand how this is related to Inception

----------


## eicca

> No substances that make you sleep?  No "dream machines"? No shared dreaming?
> 
> I fail to understand how this is related to Inception



You attach the thingy to your wrist  :smiley: 

Anyway I personally testify success two nights in a row. I was aware I was dreaming right from the start in my first dreams of the night. Although last night my lucidity faded for whatever reason, but hey, it's progress. I'm going to experiment with different ways to refine this technique such as putting it on in the middle of the night instead, switching wrists every few nights, stuff like that.

----------


## zhineTech

i did this the other night and had a pretty vivd, but short LD. however, i also had done a WBTB w/ galantamine/choline combo, which probably contributed more.

the original thread recommended taping the cardboard, which stuck to my arm hairs and was annoying. im going to try making a bracelet and see how that works.

***edit for more info***


apparently this pressure point (from what i can tell) is called _Nei Kuan_ in acupuncture, or P-6. it seems to appear related to nausea or motion sickness.

you can read about bracelets to stimulate it here:
Sea Bands - Seabands Morning Sickness Wrist Band for Pregnant Women

and a short bit of research:
Objective assessment of the sympatholytic action o... [Am J Chin Med. 2001] - PubMed result

and a dreamview thread on accupressure related lucid dreaming:
http://www.dreamviews.com/f12/acupre...ucidity-78208/

----------


## eicca

Only thing is the bracelet doesn't do anything if you wear it that low... Trust me, I tried, four nights in a row. See pictures in the original post. I believe that to be a common mistake

----------


## zhineTech

> Only thing is the bracelet doesn't do anything if you wear it that low... Trust me, I tried, four nights in a row. See pictures in the original post. I believe that to be a common mistake



oh. heh. 

its pretty close. im just curious about other info on the medical / occult research with this, so i try to draw parallels.

----------


## SamJoe

So, do you have any sources or something stating that this is not just a load of bull (which is how it comes across to me).
If you ask me I think it's just a placebo effect delivering you those lucid's.

There might just be a reason why the original thread was deleted...

----------


## AURON

The thread is out there, but there is no need in posting it since the OP is banned for other reasons.

----------


## vmenge

eicca, what is your bracelet made of?
Tape? Shoelace?
Thanks for the initiative  :smiley:

----------


## eicca

Mine is a rubber bracelet (similar to those LIVESTRONG bands but black) with the piece of cardboard taped to the inside of it.

Interestingly enough, I can't find any information on the internet concerning this pressure point/technique. I firmly believe it works, though, since (as I mentioned before) absolutely nothing happened when I was wearing the cardboard wrong but when I wore it correctly, 100% success.

This technique has a lot of potential. I'm going to try a WBTB tonight and only putting on the bracelet when I get up for said WBTB. That way I'll be right ready for an REM cycle.

----------


## insideout

Well, this seems simple and even if it does seem little silly, it couldn't hurt to try.

----------


## shiraniaori

I believe the OP also said that it would be used just as often as an RC and as an anchor for DEILDing, since it's slightly annoying, and you should feel it as you go to sleep, and right when you wake up.

----------


## Pipedream

I remember seeing the previous thread and being quite skeptical myself. I tried this that night and, while not becoming lucid, I did have great recall compared to what I'd had the previous couple of nights. I don't know if this is just placebo or what, but it doesn't hurt to try.

----------


## Pipedream

> I believe the OP also said that it would be used just as often as an RC and as an anchor for DEILDing, since it's slightly annoying, and you should feel it as you go to sleep, and right when you wake up.



This sounds familiar, I believe it was originally intended for something like this.

----------


## a_dreamer

well, I'll give this a shot. It sure might be a placebo effect (or a wrong location), but I'll give it a try. I'm sure there is a pressure point on the body that might well produce active dreaming, but whether the location and activation method where and however it may be; I'm sure it exists somewhere in some lost esoteric practice...

----------


## rynkrt3

Tried this technique last night after reading about it.  After a 1 month dry spell I had a short little LD last night & great recall  ::D: 

-Also, I'm still looking for a good bracelet idea, last night it was a rubber band and some cardboard lol.  Post your ways of making a bracelet ::lol:: .

----------


## A dreamer168

I'm using tape. I had a vivid, but not lucid dream.


Have you ever experimented with this technique, but used a watch? It basically serves the same purpose as the cardboard.

----------


## insideout

I hadn't had a lucid dream in almost two weeks, and I've been having less than I use to a few months ago. 
Last night I wore a piece of cardboard with a rubber band and I had a very vivid lucid dream, and some non-lucid, but still vivid dreams.
Although I'm not sure if it's because of the cardboard thing. yesterday I realized that I need to rethink my whole approach to lucid dreaming. So it might have been my change in attitude that mostly helped me have a lucid dream.

----------


## eicca

> Have you ever experimented with this technique, but used a watch? It basically serves the same purpose as the cardboard.



If I had one that wasn't HUGE I would  :smiley: 

My attempt at using the bracelet after a WBTB didn't go so well... My baby brother (on the lower bunk) was hacking and coughing all freaking night long. Will try again tonight.

----------


## Motley

which hand?

----------


## eicca

> which hand?



Either works. Although I recommend switching off every other night or so, that might keep your brain from getting used to the bracelet being there and ignoring it.

----------


## Motley

OK thanks a lot, I will try it  :smiley:

----------


## LiveInTheDream

I'll give this one a shot tonight. I'm having an absolutely terrible time lucid dreaming these days; I'll try anything  :smiley:

----------


## rynkrt3

Used this technique again last night.... Lucid dream  ::D: .  I am hoping that my past 2 lucids using this technique are not placebo .. ::shock::

----------


## LiveInTheDream

Ok, results from night 1 of trying this: no lucid dream, but great recall. And I was _definitely_ headed towards a lucid dream, but unfortunately at some point in the night the cardboard got bent up and stopped touching my hand, and that's also when I stopped having great recall and stopped heading for lucidity, *so I think that pretty much proves this isn't a placebo*...cuz how was I to know the cardboard got bent up when I was totally asleep and in a dream?

I'll try a different setup and see how it goes. I move quite a bit in my sleep, so I need the cardboard to be really securely in place.

----------


## vmenge

This is promising!  :smiley: 
LiveInTheDream, are you using shoelace, rubberband, tape... or something else?

----------


## Motley

I taped the thing to my wrist. No  lucids, but I did have a few very vivid dreams which I thought were real and then when I woke up I was disoriented because I thought I was already awake in the dream...

----------


## eicca

New info, I think this works best if this isn't tried every night. I've had two lucid dreams with this, then nothing but slightly more vivid dreams. I think the brain adapts to the use of the pressure point. I'll wait a week and then try it again.

----------


## LiveInTheDream

> This is promising! 
> LiveInTheDream, are you using shoelace, rubberband, tape... or something else?



rubber band, but that wasn't the problem (except it left awful marks on my wrist the next day  :tongue2:  ) the cardboard I used just wasn't very strong, so it got bent up too easily.

----------


## Wonders

How tight should the bracelet be?

----------


## Psychonaut1992

When I read "The "Inception" Technique" in the title, I expected this to be some radical method involving shared dreams or external dream penetration of some kind. I suppose it's good that it's not that out there. This is certainly an interesting method; I'd consider giving it a go when I've got a stable method going using more traditional techniques.

----------


## BridgetJones09

This is really exciting! I'll try it tonight... I had 3 lucid dreams when I had left off doing reality checks, went back to reality checks again and nothing. Left off again, thinking, when I give up it's when they happen (I read somewhere that that happens often). But nothing yet. I am getting a bit disappointed. But now I'll try this!  :boogie:

----------


## LostInThought

FWIW I used this last night, and I didn't have an LD, but I did recal 3 dreams. Normally I just have 1, maybe 2 in a night that I remember. IDK if its a coincidence or what, I'll have to keep experimenting. It could've also been just from the fact that I was reading about dreaming and LDs all day, or maybe the bracelet just got annoying and kept waking me up?

----------


## jasonresno

I can't attest to getting LDs with this method but after being out of the game for three weeks (with absolutely no attempts at reality checking or dream journaling) I tried this method. Instead of making my own cardboard bracelet I used a conveniently sized watch instead. It works wonders. I hadn't remembered a dream in a few weeks and then the last two days I had two very vivid very interesting dreams.

----------


## BridgetJones09

> *The Technique:*
> I chose to call this the Inception technique because it's cool and, like in Inception, you will use an induction device attached to your wrist. The induction device in question is a 1-inch square piece of cardboard. Make a light-fitting bracelet using this piece of cardboard as a "centerpiece" and wear it to bed.



Tried it last night and nothing. Neither LD nor better recall. Was wondering: Has the cardboard piece to be thick in order to put more presure to the wrist? Mine was thin as a business card, folded to prevent its bending... If you could add some more info about this...  ::?:

----------


## eicca

> Tried it last night and nothing. Neither LD nor better recall. Was wondering: Has the cardboard piece to be thick in order to put more presure to the wrist? Mine was thin as a business card, folded to prevent its bending... If you could add some more info about this...



Definitely needs to be thicker. I actually use two 1 inch squares cut from a box stacked on top of each other for my bracelet.

----------


## sukritact

I think I'll try this, I'll use my watch instead though.

----------


## Emiko

I tried this tonight, for the first time. I used a piece of cardboard from a cereal box taped to a rubber band. I didn't have any lucid dreams, but I did have three interesting non-lucid dreams, the first two of which were very convincing false awakenings. Details are in my dream journal.

(yes, this is my first post - hi! I'll write a self-introduction later.)

----------


## LostInThought

Hi Emiko! 

I'm going to try this again tonight. I've only used it once. It's weird because for the past two nights I haven't remembered dreams at all. I occasionally have dry spells where I go up to a month w/o dream recall, but its usually because I get lazy w/ my dream journal. Recently I've been thinking about LDs all day and stuff though O_o so I hope this works to at least get me some regular dreams like it did before.

----------


## sukritact

YAY! I got a lucid dream! I did some fild, and I got lucid. It's the first time I got lucid with this technique so I don't know if it's coincidence, I'll try it again tonight

----------


## Zelgius

Fair warning to everyone: I tried this last week and had a terrifying experience. I "tied" the cardboard to my wrist with a rubber band since it was the only thing I could find around to tie it with. When I woke up, I had cut my circulation and my hand was completely dead and no feeling whatsoever. Like I could have chopped off a couple of fingers and not felt it. I freaked out, but after a while of taking it off my hand came back to life. Not to discourage anyone from this technique, just be wary! Don't tie it too tightly! Good luck with your dreaming experiments though!

----------


## BridgetJones09

> Used this technique again last night.... Lucid dream .  I am hoping that my past 2 lucids using this technique are not placebo ..



This discussion is being held here. And got me thinking...(yes, believe it or not! :Oops: ). What *if it is a placebo*? Placebos in sick patients work as good as real medicines most of the time, right? and then, if this work, does it really matters whether it is a placebo or not? As far as it works...
And, as far as my understanding goes, this is more of an acupuncture thing, and acupuncture is serious stuff...
That's it, I had my say!  ::D: 

Respecting this technique, haven't got results yet, as I haven't found a way of propperly attach it to my wrist (I am skinny and it slides). I'll try tape next!

----------


## mikeac

I tried it yesterday, and it didn't work for me.  I had very shitty recall too.  I might try it again though.

----------


## Snowboy

> I'm using tape. I had a vivid, but not lucid dream.
> 
> 
> Have you ever experimented with this technique, but used a watch? It basically serves the same purpose as the cardboard.



That doesn't work, I wear a watch all the time and I don't get lucid dreams as often as this guy claims. It's great for RCs, though! You just look at the time several times and see if it changes. The first time I did RC in a dream with my watch the time was 80:15 or something like that, so it should work really good!

----------


## Zelgius

This is very much a placebo.

----------


## mcguinnessdr

I've had 3 lucids using this method. I'm not sure why this works, probably a pressure point. I doubt it's placebo because the first night I tried it I expected it to fail, and it worked great. I have a friend who I suggested it to, but it didn't work for him at all.

----------


## Moorehouse

I didn't expect it to work, but last night I put on my watch, turned it onto the pressure point, and tightened it a bit. I'm starting to get curious about this technique.

----------


## NrElAx

> I didn't expect it to work, but last night I put on my watch, turned it onto the pressure point, and tightened it a bit. I'm starting to get curious about this technique.



Did it work for you. I think you forgot to put your results.

----------


## Emiko

I tried this again on 10/7, but couldn't remember any dreams at all in the morning because I wasn't trying to, hence no DJ entry for that day. I slept without the bracelet for a couple of nights, then put it on again this last night. Still no lucid dreams yet, but I did have another completely convincing FA, just like the first night. Details will be in my DJ in a bit.

----------


## Moorehouse

> Did it work for you. I think you forgot to put your results.



Sorry, got ahead of myself there. xD
Yeah it did work, had a lucid(though it was short), and great dream recall along with it!

----------


## Zelgius

... This thread needs to be renamed. "The Placebo Effect - Tried and True"

----------


## NrElAx

I'll try this tonight again, but it hasn't worked for me. But I'm also doing a wbtb with my LDS, so I'll probably be LDing tomarrow morning :smiley:

----------


## eicca

> ... This thread needs to be renamed. "The Placebo Effect - Tried and True"



Your condescension is appreciated as always, thank you  ::D:

----------


## vmenge

> ... This thread needs to be renamed. "The Placebo Effect - Tried and True"



I'm pretty sure we all read what you wrote the first time  :smiley: 

So eicca, still getting results?

----------


## Lunaticus

I shall try that tonight, I believe a pressure point could help with lucid dreaming.

----------


## Emiko

I had another brief lucid dream tonight (details in my DJ entry for October 11), but because I'm not very good at keeping track of what order my dreams were in, I'm not sure if I had it before or after I took my bracelet off. I'm sorry! Tonight I'll leave it on the entire time.

----------


## eicca

> So eicca, still getting results?



Haven't tried for a few nights. I've been busy with other stuff.

BUT

I'm now thinking the bracelet could also be used as an effective anchor for the WILD technique. I'll give it a shot and let you know how it goes.

----------


## vmenge

Well, I'm going to try this with rubber band and a 1x1 inch piece of cardboard tonight (if I manage to find any rubber band in my house  :tongue2: ).
I'll post my results tomorrow  :smiley:

----------


## Brooooook

I tried this last night, and had success. I used one of those bracelets (that are usually sold for fund-raising) taped to a bunch of plastic pieces stacked onto each other until it was maybe 8 mm wide. Put it on my wrist, taped it into a slightly tighter bit so it was always guaranteed to touch my wrist. I didn't expect it to work, so it surprised me when, before I had even woken up (I wake up several times a night and do FILD) I suddenly became lucid from a DILD. However, I did wake up shortly after, before I could remember a goal and do something, and didn't sleep well the rest of the night but for one part where I had a long and vivid dream about a train. I'll be posting this in my DJ asap.

Long story short...tried and true!

A hint to everyone else who's trying it - the way you can tell if you have the right 'point' is if you press on it and your hand tingles. Good luck!

Edit: Link to the post.
http://www.dreamviews.com/f32/90-day...3/#post1546207

----------


## Jay12341235

> ... This thread needs to be renamed. "The Placebo Effect - Tried and True"



 all of your posts I have seen you make so far have been about this thread being a placebo. Do you just NEED more attention?

----------


## Watchman

Good thread and very interesting!

Have an idea that will send the "Placebo Effect" people crazy!  Instead of cardboard, why not try a very small polished quartz (or other) crystal?   ::D:

----------


## NrElAx

So I found out that the pressure point is three finger widths above the first crease on your wrist(going up your arm in the middle) .so I'm going to try it again tonight and tape it there because I was taping it lower before.

----------


## simm

Who cares if it is a placebo effect, if it works, it works.  That is what this section is all about, finding stuff to try out.

----------


## Emiko

As promised, I left the bracelet on the entire night tonight. Still no lucid dreams. Will continue trying.

----------


## BridgetJones09

> Long story short...tried and true!
> 
> A hint to everyone else who's trying it - the way you can tell if you have the right 'point' is if you press on it and your hand tingles. Good luck!
> 
> Edit: Link to the post.
> http://www.dreamviews.com/f32/90-day...3/#post1546207



I needed that info, thank you! (the right point)  :Happy: 

To the rest: Read my post *#49* in this thread and stop bothering with the frigging placebo effect! Please and thank you!  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Lunaticus

I tried and it failed, but I suspect a large part of that was to do with the fact that the bracelet came off some point during the night (its a stranp of leather with a square piece of wood tapen to it, tied around my wrist).
I shall try it again tonight and hope that the bracelet stays on this time.

----------


## Kaizer

I just tried this last night and I finally broke out of my two month dry spell.  ::D:  Then the construction outside my window woke me up  :Sad: 

Regardless, I think that we are due for further research into the mechanism behind this technique.

----------


## Watchman

> So, do you have any sources or something stating that this is not just a load of bull (which is how it comes across to me).
> If you ask me I think it's just a placebo effect delivering you those lucid's.
> 
> There might just be a reason why the original thread was deleted...



But that's your opinion though...

Nothing to do with Lucid Dreams...However, here has been a lot of research and clinical studies made by eminent medical scientists.   Researchers are so impressed by the results that they recommended that acupressure should be investigated in all sorts of  clinical situations...(Sleep disorders as well perhaps?).  

I've come across a series of research studies related to the stimulation of the P6 acupressure point at Internet Health Library.  

All acupressure points are currently being researched across the world with interesting results, including the use of ultrasonic therapy and magnetism etc on these pressure points. 

I'd like to point out that in a way you are correct, acupressure will help a great deal with dreams, vivid dreams and dream recall etc, but nothing in this world will ever cause a LD, that's all down to the individual I think.  

BTW, the pressure point that *eicca* showed you on page one, is not P6 because it's too far up the wrist.  I suggest it's closer to the _"Daling"_ point at PC7...I believe.

----------


## NrElAx

For those of you who have had success with this, do you put it on before bed, or during a wbtb. I've tried it three times so far and nada. I think I might try it during a wbtb.

----------


## mcguinnessdr

I put it on when I get into bed, then take it off in the morning. I have no idea why this works, but it works for some, and not for others. I had a lucid on the first night I tried it, but my friend tried it for about a week with no results.

----------


## sinik

So I've taken my watch and taped two pennies stacked on top of one another to the inside. Going to try it tonight with this and I'll post results tomorrow, very curious to see how well this works. Even if it's a placebo effect, the end result will still be a lucid dream (hopefully)!

----------


## LucidApprentice

Most likely a placebo. Pressure points have no influence on mental awareness, asides from causing you to blackout if struck violently.

  Congrats on some good results though, who knows  :smiley:

----------


## Watchman

> Most likely a placebo. Pressure points have no influence on mental awareness,



Please send me a link to any clinical studies you have regarding your findings.

----------


## sinik

> So I've taken my watch and taped two pennies stacked on top of one another to the inside. Going to try it tonight with this and I'll post results tomorrow, very curious to see how well this works. Even if it's a placebo effect, the end result will still be a lucid dream (hopefully)!



Ever since I've gotten back into lucid dreaming and dream control, just the constant thought about it (that and quitting marijuana) has lead me to have much more vivid dreams. Each night for the past few weeks I've had very vivid dreams where I am actively in control of my movement and actions yet I can't exert my will on others in the dreams and control them, nor the environment (so not completely lucid). Therefore I can't say that the watch had any real effect.

What I have been using (and I've read about DV's stance on them) are binaurals, namely I-Doser. Now this could be a placebo effect but I'm doubtful that it is. The binaural beats I use are labeled Sleeping Angel, Reset, and Lucid Dream:

"Sleeping Angel" is our perfect nap, or evening doze into sleeping bliss. Lay back, put on the headphones, and let it open by syncing to your current awake brain waves, then gradually bring you down into a Theta state, and tuck you gently into Delta. Your sleep, your perfect rest, is delivered through pink noise that gradually fades while the binaural beats take charge. By the end of 25min you will have gone from your regular awake state, softly guiding through Theta, and then drift into a perfect-sync Delta, at which point you will be zoning in a perfect rest: hypnotic, wonder, sleep.

Reset will reset your brain to a normal 8hz level, or normal and awake. This dose was designed so you could "reset" your brain if you wanted to get rid of the effects of a dose, or try another dose and "clear" your brain before you administrate another one! Because many I-Doser doses are so very powerful, we do not recommend you piggy-back doses one after another. If you try a dose, and then want to try another, MAKE SURE you use a reset dose in between!

Lucid Dreams... or the act of being awake and aware inside your dreams. This dose was designed to be taken just before you go to bed. It is important you hit the pillows just as the dose is over so it can work its magic into the night... and magic is it! This dose was designed to do two things: Help you to remember your dreams, and aid you in being lucid in them and control them by bringing you from a high to a low theta, where dreams can intensify! Normally being able to control a dream takes months of intense practice, but with this dose it can come much easier! Since the first few times a user becomes lucid can be intense, this dose is marked VERY STRONG!

----------

Those are the descriptive texts from their site.

----------


## eicca

Just more thought streaming here, I wonder if the pressure point induces some form of a WILD. Explained:

Last night I tried to go to sleep with the bracelet on but it was just so ANNOYING I eventually took it off. Which led me to think that maybe this pressure point is obnoxious enough to keep the mind awake enough to notice that it's dreaming but yet gentle enough to let the rest of it fall asleep. Whenever this works for me, the first dream of the night is my lucid dream.

I'm going to try both tonight (falling asleep with it on and doing a WILD with it at about 3:00AM). I'm feelin' good, the last five nights have yielded the longest and most vivid dreams I've ever had (non-lucid though, I haven't tried anything new this last week). I wonder if that has anything to do with the fact that I've eaten ridiculous amounts of peppermints over the past several days...

Cheers!

----------


## davidwillson

> eicca, what is your bracelet made of?
> Tape? Shoelace?
> Thanks for the initiative



This technique has a lot of potential. I'm going to try a WBTB tonight and only putting on the bracelet when I get up for said WBTB. That way I'll be right ready for an REM cycle.

----------


## rajofthenee

> I'm using tape. I had a vivid, but not lucid dream.
> 
> 
> Have you ever experimented with this technique, but used a watch? It basically serves the same purpose as the cardboard.



ive been wearin my watch (cuz it has my alarm on it) on my wrist all week and ive been gettin extrmely vivid dreams wit it on
i nvr knew it was cuz of this pressure point tho...
anyway ill post my results 2morrow

----------


## Watchman

> Just more thought streaming here, I wonder if the pressure point induces some form of a WILD......



Good luck and tell us how you got on *eicca*.  This is a very interesting concept!

I'm still thinking that the pressure point indicated is incorrect, for the simple reason that proper area is PC7 "the Spirit Gate", an area said to alleviate Anxiety, Panic Attacks, Palpitations and Insomnia. 
(But, I maybe wrong on this, so keep trying).
Click on these YouTube links for PC7.. "Acupressure for Anxiety, Panic Attacks, Palpitations" and also "How To Relieve Insomnia With Acupressure".  

There is another important pressure point to be aware of (my opinion), when it comes to meditation and aiming to achieve altered states of awareness. I believe that there is a good reason why many Gurus meditate placing the index fingers against the tops of the thumbs, since the pressure point on the tops of the thumbs are linked to the brain.  This area can be used to stimulate the mysterious Pineal gland ("Third Eye") within the brain.  Apart from what we already know about its function it has been discovered that the Pineal Gland, deep within the brain contains liquid and cones and rods just like the eye (hence Third Eye).  This goes some way to explain why we see visions and imagery (HI) before sleep and during dreams.

Ive tried by massaging the points for at least 2 minutes before bed for the past few nights and I also used a small round crystal for both thumb points. I achieved vivid dreams and semi-lucidity three times (not bad, since Im suffering from insomnia caused by a flu-like virus making me wheeze and cough badly!).

Best wishes.

----------


## deepsleep

Thank you for posting this technique. I will try it tonight.

----------


## iDreambig

I used a different variation of this technique (which i guess is the same thing tbh) I took a simple wrist band made of a thick-like string and wore it on my right hand (I usually wear wrist jewelry on my left) and I achieved semi-lucidity a couple times in one go. I was looking at this really hot girl and out of no where I got the idea that I was dreaming. I told myself to reality check, but for some reason the lucidity went away before i could check and continued on into a new dreamscape. BUT, it was a really clear dream and I haven't had any luck in a couple weeks, so this really helped. 

Also I have a question, I can reach deep SP with ease almost everytime I try, but I was wondering how I could turn that into an LD, because once I'm in SP I can't ever seem to fall asleep. I was told numerous times that it was because I focus too much on something, the problem is, I don't think I do. Any suggestions?

----------


## davidwillson

> ive been wearin my watch (cuz it has my alarm on it) on my wrist all week and ive been gettin extrmely vivid dreams wit it on
> i nvr knew it was cuz of this pressure point tho...
> anyway ill post my results 2morrow



There is another important pressure point to be aware of (my opinion), when it comes to meditation and aiming to achieve altered states of awareness. I believe that there is a good reason why many Gurus meditate placing the index fingers against the tops of the thumbs, since the pressure point on the tops of the thumbs are linked to the brain. This area can be used to stimulate the mysterious Pineal gland ("Third Eye") within the brain. Apart from what we already know about it’s function it has been discovered that the Pineal Gland, deep within the brain contains liquid and “cones and rods” just like the eye (hence “Third Eye”). This goes some way to explain why we see visions and imagery (HI) before sleep and during dreams.

----------


## sinik

Last night I achieved strong lucidity by spinning in circles in my dream when I thought I was about to wake up.

----------


## martango

hmm, I haven't really tried it, but this seems like a placebo.
However, the only thing I can think of about this technique is the FAT (I think) Focus Attention Technique, which is a form of WILD. I think the watch is keeping the user slightly aware?

----------


## stateoftrance

I tried this last night, with a livestrong wrist band, and a little box of floss, not exactly irritating, but a little bothersome, i am a complete noob, never had a lucid dream, just getting into the idea, and ive been looking it up latley like crazy, so i tried this, i fell asleep for about 20 minutes, and started to have a dream that i was talking on my phone, and someone was crying on the other end, all of a sudden, back in my bed, started shaking like crazy, felt like i was having a seizure but totally conscious of it, like "omfg, im dreaming" i could still feel the wristband in my dream, freaked me the fuck out, couldnt wake up, finally did and ripped that bitch off lol, gonna try it again tonight tho, cuz looking back, it was rather interesting, i wonder how long i would have seized if i hadnt tried to wake myself up..

----------


## eicca

Nothing big to report but an almost-successful WILD attempt this morning  ::D:  I was half in a dream yet half still conscious. It was interesting...

----------


## jardantuan

Thinking of trying this tonight. Does it have to be cardboard that you strap to your wrist? I dunno if I'm gonna be able to find any around my house  :tongue2:

----------


## vmenge

Well, I tried this last night and had no results. Granted my cardboard was 2x2 inches, and not 1x1, but I'll try again tonight. If if doesn't work I'll try with a 1x1 piece of cardboard then.

----------


## deepsleep

This just annoyed me for some reason.

----------


## phonix

Hopefully this will end my 1 year looong dry spell. I will try it with cardboard taped on like a watch. Will post results tomorrow!

----------


## vmenge

> Well, I tried this last night and had no results. Granted my cardboard was 2x2 inches, and not 1x1, but I'll try again tonight. If if doesn't work I'll try with a 1x1 piece of cardboard then.



Still nothing. Going to try later tonight with a 1x1 piece.

----------


## Orkel

I will try this tonight.

----------


## Orkel

I have now made my bracelet. Put a bottle cap under the cardboard and it's nice and smooth. Going to sleep now, will report tomorrow.

----------


## brettWp

This did nothing for me last night. Recall was poor as well. I think this is bogus, just like the first guy who posted this technique. It's no different than the bracelets I wear.

----------


## rajofthenee

ive been tryin this wit my watch instead of cardboard for a while, an dis tech has been givin me mad vivid dreams. havent gotten lucid from dis, but still mad vivid

----------


## iDreambig

Each night I wear a bracelet on the pressure point, I have around 4 dreams and I can remember all of them every night. I'm just too lazy to write them all down right away so later on when I actually go to write them down I can only remember 2 of them. But this is pretty interesting.

----------


## Orkel

Last night summed up:

I kept the incredibly uncomfortable bracelet on for several hours of sleep, then removed it because it was so uncomfortable. And then I had a small lucid, that lasted for 3 seconds because I forgot to stabilize it. So basically I had a lucid, but after I removed the bracelet from my wrist. I don't think this helps much, it's just annoying to keep it on. I'd rather get lucids the traditional way (vanilla dild/wild) without having to suffer from the bracelet.

----------


## Connor23

Failed for me, made my recall really bad too

----------


## Karlitaki

so anyone had this worked ?

only in ur dreams xD

----------


## Watchman

I have tried this on several nights out of curiosity and have experienced very vivid dreams. 
I don't like wearing the band though, and I wouldn't want to wear it for the rest of my dreaming life!  
Pretty interesting results however, and I'm sure some clever soul will come up with a great alternative!

----------


## Schmitty the Programmer

Well, I tried this last night, but it didn't seem to have any effect.  Then again, my recall for the last few weeks has been shit, and I don't think the block was tight enough on my wrist, so you can't go by me alone.  Based on the responses in this thread, though, this technique seems to have great potential.  eicca, with your permission, I'd like to start up an experiment where volunteers record their experiences with using this technique to see if there is any correlation between its use and LD frequency and/or general recall.  Of course, I'd keep that in a separate thread and leave this one to feedback.  I'll definitely keep trying this, as I think it can work if done right.

----------


## phonix

Sorry for late reply. I didn't Lucid dream, however I can back up the people who stated having vivd dreams. I've never felt the bounds of reality and the dreamworld feel so in tune, wow!

I dreamt I was the admiral of a 6th fleet, it felt so epic. I can still remember how I felt commanding the ship  :Cheeky:

----------


## Emiko

I made a new bracelet yesterday, using a 1" x 1" square of corrugated cardboard this time, instead of cereal-box cardboard. This may have contributed to the lucid dream I had last night, but I can't be sure because I also did several other things to induce one (see notes at the end of my latest DJ entry for details). Sorry for being so unscientific.

----------


## mcguinnessdr

Well I've had 4 lucids with this, and I'm certain that it's the bracelet. When I wear it and don't have a lucid, it's because it's slid up my fore arm, or flip over. But when ever it's in place in the morning, I've had a lucid. I just need to find a good way to keep it in place.

----------


## vmenge

> Well I've had 4 lucids with this, and I'm certain that it's the bracelet. When I wear it and don't have a lucid, it's because it's slid up my fore arm, or flip over. But when ever it's in place in the morning, I've had a lucid. I just need to find a good way to keep it in place.



Well, could get into more details of what you're bracelet's made of, and if you can feel in your dream and if it's that feeling that induces the lucidness?
Thanks  :smiley:

----------


## Mancon

I used this last night with cardboard off a shoebox. and tape. It didn't get me any lucid but I had much more vivid dreams!

----------


## Schmitty the Programmer

I've started a new thread with the experiment I described in my last post.  It can be found here - http://www.dreamviews.com/f11/incept...elcome-105554/

Eicca, since you didn't come up with the technique I'm going to assume you don't mind a little scientific curiosity going on with it.  If I'm wrong, PLEASE let me know and I'll stop the experiment immediately.  Otherwise, anyone who wants to participate is welcome to head over to that thread and get started!

----------


## eicca

> I've started a new thread with the experiment I described in my last post.  It can be found here - http://www.dreamviews.com/f11/incept...elcome-105554/
> 
> Eicca, since you didn't come up with the technique I'm going to assume you don't mind a little scientific curiosity going on with it.  If I'm wrong, PLEASE let me know and I'll stop the experiment immediately.  Otherwise, anyone who wants to participate is welcome to head over to that thread and get started!



Go right ahead. I'm really interested in figuring out why this works  :smiley:

----------


## roy13161

im going to give this a try. i'll post if i see any results. im using a shoestring and cardboard. i'll try some other kind of wrist band if this doesnt work

----------


## onyxfyre

will try tonight. thanks!

----------


## onironot

Placebo or not, who really cares? I'll sleep with a penny on my forehead if I thought it would help. 

@ A dreamer168.. If I find my watch I'll try it that way.

----------


## brettWp

I don't know how this works for you guys. And if you read about this being a placebo effect, then it isn't truly a placebo, hence you know that it doesn't actually do anything?

----------


## onyxfyre

tried it, but i woke up several times to find it fell off. will try again

----------


## onironot

> I don't know how this works for you guys. And if you read about this being a placebo effect, then it isn't truly a placebo, hence you know that it doesn't actually do anything?



It's magical. Not logical.

----------


## brettWp

> It's magical. Not logical.



Lucid dreaming is a science and a logical, factual thing. No magic involved... well maybe a little.

----------


## onironot

I was referring to your quote, not LDing. 





> I don't know how this works for you guys. And if you read about this being a placebo effect, then it isn't truly a placebo, hence you know that it doesn't actually do anything?

----------


## mcguinnessdr

I used thin cardboard folded about 5-6 times, then wrapped in electrical tape. It is about 1x2 inches. This is then taped to a shoe-lace like bracelet with a clip on it. In the dream I just become aware that I am dreaming, and do a reality check to make sure. I don't even think about the bracelet in the dream.

----------


## brettWp

> I was referring to your quote, not LDing.



Does this work for you? The technique I mean. Any success?

----------


## vmenge

You know what would help? If you guys who got LDs with this posted a successfulness rate of some sorts. Out of X tries, how many got you an LD?

----------


## Schmitty the Programmer

How do you guys go abut securing the thing to your wrist for maximum effect?  The first time I tried I just taped the thing on, and it didn't work.  The second time I made a wristband out of duct tape, and nothing.  The third time, though, I used a rubber band to attach it so it put more pressure on my wrist and it did improve my recall (read: I remembered a dream that night  :tongue2: ).  Fourth time, same.  So it does seem to be having a real effect.  Unfortunately, both nights I woke up after about 4 hours to find it causing me great discomfort (it actually hurt) in my wrist and had to take it off.  How do you do it so it puts pressure on the desired point but doesn't squeeze so much that you have to take it off in the middle of the night?





> You know what would help? If you guys who got LDs with this posted a successfulness rate of some sorts. Out of X tries, how many got you an LD?



Why don't you participate in my experiment I'm doing with the technique?  I could always use more people!
http://www.dreamviews.com/f32/incept...elcome-105554/

----------


## Inphinity

Tried it last night didnt have a rubber band around so I made  the wrist band out of cardboard...lol well while I didnt go lucid my dreams were alot more vivid...quite interesting.

----------


## phonix

I suppose it can be concluded that many people here actually gain vivid dreams rather than lucid dreams with this method. While a small percentage don't gain either. 

That's my conclusion to this method anyway.

----------


## CloudOFmichael

I really thought this was a placebo but i tried it anyway with my watch and I had two of the most vivid dreams I've had in a LONG time! IT WORKS  ::D:

----------


## brettWp

If you have read about it being a placebo, it definitely isn't placebo. In order for the placebo effect to work, you can't know that this technique actually does nothing. 

Ex. If your doctor gave you a pill filled with only sugar and said it would help with depression, then it might actually have an effect. If he convinced you enough, that is. If you knew it was only sugar, it would have no further effect on you.

----------


## Schmitty the Programmer

Something interesting I've noticed about this - every night I've worn the bracelet with a rubber band securing it, it's tight enough to wake me up later because it's uncomfortable.  Every time, without fail, I wake up about 4 hours after going to bed with it on.  What I've been doing is just taking off the bracelet and going back to sleep, but I realized today when I was awake enough to think that if the bracelet increases my recall and wakes me up after 4 hours... that's a perfect recipe for a WBTB!  So while the bracelet itself may not increase lucidity rate, wearing it could serve as a natural alarm clock so you don't have to set another alarm that could disturb people nearby while you WBTB (if your timing is as regular as mine has been).

Fascinating, Captain.

----------


## AllJuicedUp

> Something interesting I've noticed about this - every night I've worn the bracelet with a rubber band securing it, it's tight enough to wake me up later because it's uncomfortable.  Every time, without fail, I wake up about 4 hours after going to bed with it on.  What I've been doing is just taking off the bracelet and going back to sleep, but I realized today when I was awake enough to think that if the bracelet increases my recall and wakes me up after 4 hours... that's a perfect recipe for a WBTB!  So while the bracelet itself may not increase lucidity rate, wearing it could serve as a natural alarm clock so you don't have to set another alarm that could disturb people nearby while you WBTB (if your timing is as regular as mine has been).
> 
> Fascinating, Captain.



drinking water so you have to pee works as a natural alarm clock too that is perfect for WBTB (or a WILD attempt, which I prefer)

----------


## AllJuicedUp

oh, and I am going to experiment with this in the next few days.  After having great success attaining lucidity when I first started trying about 6 months ago (4 times in my first week), I started slacking off and haven't been very dedicated.  A combination of stress and just slacking has resulted in only 2 weak LD's since then (as opposed to the second LD I ever had, where it was actually a struggle to wake myself up.  In these most recent ones I couldn't stay in the dream)

So I'm really going to spend a couple dedicated nights trying, which I haven't done in a while.  That alone may be enough to attain a lucid dream, as most of the time when I really put my mind to it I have been successful.  But at the very least this is going to help put me in the right mindset, which imo is half the battle

----------


## Clamosus

Hey, this works! I have tried this two times; the first time I didn't have any LDs but good recall, and the second time I had a LD after very long dry spell. - Placebo or not, it doesn't matter since this works for me.  :tongue2:

----------


## LucidFreedoM

alright..im going to try this tonight..first ive ever heard of it

ill let you guys know..i have excellent dream recall right now..so if it makes any difference I will definately be able to notice..

----------


## MarkieP52

I'll try it too I suppose...my recall is probably a little less than average...remembering maybe a dream or two, but not it perfect detail....also just going to sleep at 5 am with no prior sleep...so if it doesn't work I'll probably have to retry :p

----------


## backslashed

I don't know how to say it but this WORKS!
I tried it with a cardboard few weeks ago but had no success.
Then just this week, gave it a try again, for 4 nights in a row I wore my watch backwards, with its face just touching the bottom side of my palm.
During this period, my dreams were the most vivid and the longest Ive had since April.
I only used very little to no MILD with this technique but my recall was still amazing. I feel like Im getting an LD soon.

----------


## Spyder

I have tried it for two nights now.  It seems to be working very well.  The first night I remember three dreams clearly and had a very short first lucid dream!  The second night I didnt have a lucid but I remeber three dreams again, which is unusual for my recall.

----------


## Emiko

Progress update: Lately, I've been finding that my wristband works pretty well to improve recall and vividness, but works better when it's on my right wrist (that's my dominant hand) than my left wrist. I still haven't been getting consistent lucids, though.

----------


## arslan0123

OH MY GOD

It seems to be working for me. I dont know why?

I tried it first time today and got lucid twice for very short ::banana:: 

I'm gonna try agian, I hope i get lucid again

----------


## qaz741

First night I had very vivid dreams. Next two nights, 0 dream recall...

----------


## BridgetJones09

> Progress update: Lately, I've been finding that my wristband works pretty well to improve recall and vividness, but works better when it's on my right wrist (that's my dominant hand) than my left wrist. I still haven't been getting consistent lucids, though.



I tried many times but it didn't work. Always in my left hand. As my dominant hand is the right hand, the only thing left for me is to try that. I hope it works this time... ::roll::

----------


## Jayme

Totally forgot about this; will try it tonight, though.

----------


## goldenaxel321

I'll give it a go tonight, although I'm skeptic. I'll post my results tomorrow.

----------


## Dreamsun

> I'll give it a go tonight, although I'm skeptic. I'll post my results tomorrow.



+1

----------


## Elektra

Last night I attempted to use this method.. But I got annoyed with the feeling of it attached to my wrist, so I ended up pulling it off. xD I guess that could be an indicator as to how it may have worked if I would have left it on.
I did, however, leave it on through out a nap today. I didn't really get any unusual results from using it, so tonight I am going to adjust the band and the cardboard and see if this helps. I originally had the piece of cardboard running length wise parallel to my arm.. And that may have been my mistake. I'm going to flip it to the side tonight, so that the longer part is parallel to.. fully across the top of my wrist, for lack of a better explanation. I'm using a hairband to secure my cardboard, if anyone is interested.

I will post my results tomorrow!

Edit: I will also be moving my cardboard to my dominant hand, to see if this makes a difference!

----------


## Watchman

> drinking water so you have to pee works as a natural alarm clock too that is perfect for WBTB (or a WILD attempt, which I prefer)



I do that, and it works well for me! 
Many suggest that Orange Juice is really good when drank before bed (and also for WBTB), seems to help the body fall asleep while helping the mind stay alert...Haven't tried this though.

----------


## goldenaxel321

> I'll give it a go tonight, although I'm skeptic. I'll post my results tomorrow.



Nope. Not a single change. No lucid dream, no vividness, no above average recall.
Correct me if I'm wrong, but shouldn't it work for absolutely everyone if it's going into acupuncture? It seems this _is_, infact, a placebo, and has no real science behind it.

Oh well. Back to DILDs.

----------


## brettWp

> Nope. Not a single change. No lucid dream, no vividness, no above average recall.
> Correct me if I'm wrong, but shouldn't it work for absolutely everyone if it's going into acupuncture? It seems this _is_, infact, a placebo, and has no real science behind it.
> 
> Oh well. Back to DILDs.



Yep.

----------


## Jayme

Did it. Nothing except a red mark on my wrist that is STILL there.


Yeah I'm gonna go do some other stuff now.

----------


## WhiteFusion

I'm excited to try this  :smiley: 
Should I put it on my right or left wrist? the picture shows right, or should i do both? would that increase my chances more?

----------


## Binsk

This seems to be a placebo, tried it with no effect at all (Yes it was high up on the right part of the wrist). Meh well it was worth a shot, at least it is working for others. (Unless there is something special about the cardboard, as I just had a shoelace wrapped multiple times with slight pressure. It was shockingly uncomfortable)

----------


## brettWp

People obviously don't know what a placebo effect is.

----------


## arslan0123

I tried it again and It didn't work  :Sad: 

I think its a placebo effect thats why it worked first time for me

----------


## Binsk

> People obviously don't know what a placebo effect is.



Placebo - Noun:  Something of no intrinsic remedial value that is used to appease or reassure another.

In this case the wrist-band is the 'something' the reassurance is the fact it will bring about a lucid dream. So if they think it will work, it will have a chance, if not, it has no effect.

----------


## brettWp

Yes, but them reading about it being a placebo can diminish these chances greatly. If your doctor told you that the pills he prescribed for you were only sugar, then it wouldn't have as much of an effect anymore. 

To most, yes, this is a placebo; there is still that small amount of self doubt in your head. 

For me, this technique did nothing, even when I believed that the pressure point on your wrist would aid in lucidity.

----------


## eicca

I think the effectiveness is related to how easily you get annoyed buy things on you wrist.

----------


## Elektra

So far, this hasn't worked for me. I've tried it, on both wrists, and usually I'm a very light sleeper.
Hmm.. I'll continue to try, mess with the cardboard, and see if this ends up working.

----------


## mcguinnessdr

I think you guys might be making it too tight. The only time it's uncomfertable to me is when I lay on it while I'm trying to get to sleep. I hope this will help some of you.

----------


## BridgetJones09

> So far, this hasn't worked for me. I've tried it, on both wrists, and usually I'm a very light sleeper.
> Hmm.. I'll continue to try, mess with the cardboard, and see if this ends up working.



Same here, and I am getting really mad!  :Mad: 





> I think you guys might be making it too tight. The only time it's uncomfertable to me is when I lay on it while I'm trying to get to sleep. I hope this will help some of you.



Sorry, what do you mean? we're wearing it too tight or too loose? :Uhm:

----------


## NrElAx

I tried it last night and I asctually remembered almost all my dreams, but I have pretty good recall already.

----------


## Watchman

It's still working for me, two Lucid Dreams last week (although very short).  My dreams are vivid most nights and my recall is much better now. 

However, I see a "snow ball" effect running through this thread. i.e..when a few people report that it IS working, others quickly post to confirm that it does work!  When a few report that it does NOT work, others quickly post to confirm that it doesn't work.

If you expose your mind to comments often enough (including repeating affirmations and feelings to yourself), this energy of will find its way to prove that you were right, whether true or not!  You're dealing with the subconscious mind which accepts everything you affirm into it. Refuse to let negativity enter your mind with regards to this or any other type of thing, technique or method. 

As you read DV threads, find things out for yourself...and be careful not to let others "push your buttons" for you!     

It seems to me that most people are looking for an instant "quick fix", some sort of button that can be pressed and it all happens instantly. It will not! Nothing will make you have Lucid Dreams...and I mean nothing, not even those Nova Dream masks!!

No magic wands available to induce Lucid Dreams on demand!!  These aids help, but it's all up to every individual to learn how to do it for themselves, slowly and properly.

----------


## anakin908

> I'm using tape. I had a vivid, but not lucid dream.
> 
> 
> Have you ever experimented with this technique, but used a watch? It basically serves the same purpose as the cardboard.



Sounds like a great idea, I'll try that.

----------


## mcguinnessdr

I said that if it is uncomfortable, then it is probably to tight.

----------


## Quark

In the *Art of Dreaming* by *Carlos Castaneda*, his 'Dreaming Emissary' advises the use of a similar device:


_"Dreamers should wear a gold ring," said the emissary
to me another time, "preferably fitted a bit tight."

The emissary's explanation was that such a ring serves
as a bridge for surfacing from dreaming back into the
daily world or for sinking from our daily awareness into
the inorganic beings' realm.

"How does this bridge work?" I asked. I had not
understood what was involved.

"The pressure of that ring around a finger serves
equally well to ensure a dreamer's return to his world. It
gives him a constant, familiar sense on his finger."_

----------


## somniumrex

first let me say inception is my favorite movie ever. it kicked the matrix off the top of the list for me. how is this related to that??? in the movie they use totems which would be an item you know so well that when you try it in a dream you can tell it's a dream because it won't act as in real life since dreams are inconsistent and strange with small intricate details. like in the movie one guy uses a weighted die. in real life one of these would always land on the same number, in a dream probably not. cobb uses a top, in dreams he said it never stopped spinning. this is just putting something on your wrist. totally different. directly related to acupressure which is a semi valid science. if i remember correctly there is zero talk of acupressure in that movie and no one goes to sleep with a piece of card board on their wrist. if it's because they put those tubes on their wrist that's not the same, those tubes injected them with a fictional drug which was what gave validation to all the impossibilities of the movie. not saying it won't work, i'm going to try it tonight. but why all the inception talk???

if this was an inception method tutorial it would instruct people to make and use totems. i'm confused.

however if there is some scene in the movie i'm missing then please clue me in.

----------


## Sam1r

I'll give this a try and post my results tomorrow...
cheers,
 -sam

----------


## somniumrex

fail. i did exactly what the instructions said. this is pure placebo. there's literally no reason this should work and it has nothing to do with inception either. sorry.

----------


## Sam1r

well...I tried this and didnt get a lucid..however I had a really vivid dream in a long while..
Here's why I think its not placibo...
I tried two nights before and it didnt work,when I woke up i noticed the bracelet was lying on my bed,meaning it escaped my arm...
Last night,I used scotch tape from two sides to keep it in place and it gave me a really vivid and interesting lucid dream
 -sam

----------


## DreamscapeRuins

Not sure if this has been suggested, but would it be just as effective to wear a watch? But flip it upside down, so the watch is actually on the bottom side of your wrist?

----------


## NightSpy2

> fail. i did exactly what the instructions said. this is pure placebo. there's literally no reason this should work and it has nothing to do with inception either. sorry.



I think you're just over skeptical..
Do a bit more research on acupressure etc etc.
Also, on Lucidity, WILD's, and Anchors...

Then maybe you'll understand why there are reasons that this would work, and why its not pure placebo..
What I hate the most, is, if it doesn't work for you, that doesn't mean that its 'pure placebo' or that its 'fail' or that the method 'doesn't work'... 
Different things work for different people, it didn't work for you, ok, get over it, try something else. If it works for other people, good. Doesn't mean its placebo..

----------


## Whiskee

I gave this an honest shot, without giving it too much relevance (I wore my watch backwards up on my wrist while going to sleep and that's it).

Now, I usually recall 5-6 dreams per night thanks to my mp3 timer, 1+ of which is always a DEILD.
Tonight no DEILDs but I had 3 vivid false awakenings (I caught them immediately because of dream signs) which is something new to me.

This is interesting, and I'll keep trying. This might be useful to some people, *don't call this a placebo* if it just doesn't work for you.
If you know this is placebo, and you read all over the friggin' thread that it's a placebo, then it can't be a placebo anymore.
This *does* work for some people, even the more skeptical ones like me. If anything, we should investigate the reason.

----------


## NightSpy2

Same, I've tried this for about 2 nights, and havent had any lucids. But I remembered 4 dreams last night. Which is pretty sweet. And from what I can remember, 2 of them were vivid.
I'll keep you updated.

----------


## Randoman

i can give it  try and report back tomorrow

----------

